# Orient Model Numbers



## Admira75 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm a bit confused with the Orient Model numbers, sorry if this has come up a million times before but I couldn't find anything.

I think there are Japanese model numbers and overseas model numbers for what appear to be identical watches? Is that the case? I am keen to buy two watches:

WZ0081EL - WZ0081EL.WZ0251EL. WZ0241EL

and

DE00002B - Rakuten: [Back-order]

What are the corresponding model numbers for these? Also if anyone has one and can share their thoughts on either of these I'd appreciate it.

Thanks very much!


----------



## AutomaticWatch (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh dear, Orient model numbers. Probably the most difficult and confusing ones in the watch industry.

To start, the basic model numbers are built up like this:
First letter (usually C, F or S): region, sometimes left off by the dealer. As an example, the black Mako can be known as: EM65001B, CEM65001B, FEM65001B and SEM65001B. On the official Orient website, ORIENT WATCH, all models are listed without the regional letter. 
2 + 3 (letters): movement
4 + 5 (digits): case blank
6 + 7 + 8 (digits): case, dial, band combination
9 (letter): dial colour
10 (completely optional): a letter/digit added by some distributors, but can be discarded

To apply this to your DE00002B - the region is left off, otherwise it would have been e.g. SDE00002B. DE is the movement. The 4 zeroes aren't very relevant with this particular model, but with some it can indicate a different watch; e.g. the CVZ00001B and CVZ01001B have the same movement (VZ) but one has a titanium case and the other a steel one. The last letter and digit are relevant with the DE00002B, they indicate the Retrograde with a steel bracelet and a black dial.

To make matters more confusing, there are also local Japanese model numbers. The DE00002B is known in Japan as the WZ0011DE, which is the exact same watch. Some watches are Japan only and are only known by the Japanese model no. The WZ0081EL isn't available worldwide, as far as I know, so there is no worldwide model number. You can find all worldwide 'Stars here: ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH

As for the nicknames, such as Mako, Ray and Bambino - they are all made up by the US distributor/dealer. Big thanks to them!

To summarise, it can pay off to google with and without the first letter, as the same watch might have a different no. depending on the region. In the local Japan market they use different model names for the exact same watch. Some watches are Japan-only and only known by that model no.

Good luck!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,

WZ0081EL, WZ0251EL, WZ0241EL are all Japan Domestic Model Only however you may find similar (but not identical models) in their overseas range.

DE00002B (the Retrograde model) the overseas model which is equivalent to the Japan Domestic Model WZ0011DE. Japan Domestic Models are just that - they are only available in Japan. For instance, the overseas model of this watch is available in black or white dial where the Japan Domestic Models are black, white, blue, stainless with gold on bracelet, stainless with gold on strap.










Take the Orient Star GMT model which is available in white or black dial in the overseas models but in Japan that range is extended (the first model has a black IP black bezel)










If you have a look here Orient Star - Mens | Orient Watch USA you can see what is available in the Orient Star range for the U.S. market however they do vary country to country but one thing is for sure...... there is a much greater Orient Star range in Japan with more choice.

And to answer you last question, I do have the retrograde model in both black and white - a beautiful impressive watch and no disappointment there.


----------



## AutomaticWatch (Jan 14, 2012)

kew said:


> Hi,
> 
> DE00002B (the Retrograde model) the overseas model which is equivalent to the Japan Domestic Model WZ0011DE. Japan Domestic Models are just that - they are only available in Japan. For instance, the overseas model of this watch is available in black or white dial where the Japan Domestic Models are black, white, blue, stainless with gold on bracelet, stainless with gold on strap.


Excellent and beautiful post .
One small note, the Retrograde worldwide collection was expanded to include steel/yellow gold, steel/rose gold and the rose gold on leather: RETROGRADE ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH . In fact the yellow gold model isn't available in Japan according to ????? ???????????????.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

AutomaticWatch said:


> Excellent and beautiful post .
> One small note, the Retrograde worldwide collection was expanded to include steel/yellow gold, steel/rose gold and the rose gold on leather: RETROGRADE ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH . In fact the yellow gold model isn't available in Japan according to ????? ???????????????.


Hi and thanks. It's only been recent years where Orient in Japan has seen fit to release their Stars into the wider world. I didn't realise that more colours in that model were available worldwide. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Admira75 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the great info. I _think_ I understand  Looking forward to getting executive approval to spend the funds.


----------



## Syncro16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks, but I'm still confused..
Can you help?
I am going to buy a EM65009D9 that sadly seems to be out if stock / production.
The replacement /improved version should be something like AA02005 also called the Ray II by some people. ?
I dont care if it doesnt hack like the new version, whats imoprtant is that I get the dark blue dial and bezel and the magnificent movement.
Now, in a few shops here in Europe, both the above models seem to be out of stock (popular?)
but some have the EM6500CD in stock.
I have emailed them and asked if this is the same watch just with the difference that this has the rubber wristband, but no answer.
Can you tell me if that is the case, and I would gladly go through the procedure of switching to a stainless bracelet myself as long as it is the right watch/case and the DARK blue dial and bezel.

Thanks in advance friends, and greetings from Sweden !
Andy


----------

